# Quick update on low sex drive and meds



## armywife29 (May 17, 2011)

:smthumbup:Well my husband has stopped taking all the crazy meds that the VA had him on for PTSD except the quetiapine he needs to take that one slow. So far things seem alright, I dont know if its too early for him to tell but he says his sex drive is coming back after a couple days. I have been reading alot about SSRIs and no sex drive and read that it could possibly affect him for life... I was a little worried!


----------



## bonsai (May 19, 2011)

I am to glad to hear that and really happy for you. I hope things work out GREAT for you and your husband!!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Great news! I hope he continues with better care and finds his way to mental health while you learn again to cherish one another.


----------



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

Why made a drug that totally makes you loose your sex drive. I do not understand the drug companies. The care about one thing: to cure x, but don't care it may couse Y. It does NOT need to couse Y!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

It's like the old joke: My doctor gave me Viagra and Prozac. The ironic thing is that if either one works, I don't need the other one.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Not a fan of the anti psychotics. Tardive dyskinesia is a permanent side effect. But it takes a long time to slowly wean oneself from it. I hope your hub a speedy recovery.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't like meds either (tried several myself) and the side affects were worse than the symptom they were trying to fix. 

I'm happy to hear that your husband is doing well. That is really good news.


----------



## armywife29 (May 17, 2011)

Things are getting better everyday! Since he started all of those meds he hasnt been himself at all. He is now alert and enjoys doing things again and best of all his sex drive is back!!!


----------



## 8yearscheating (Oct 14, 2010)

Be very careful and watch him carefully to make sure the PTSD doesn't return with a vengence. He should have been geeting counseling along with the meds. Glad things are improving for you, just watch him carefully.


----------



## armywife29 (May 17, 2011)

I am watching him very closely... He has had ptsd for over 4yrs now it wasnt until a year ago the va out him on those drugs after that he got worse. He was more depressed anxious and aggitated. He told his doc that it was worse they ignored that... He has been in therapy for over a year also. TY


----------

